# Carolina Skiff J12 (or J14) still made? Is there a comparable small flatbottom skiff? Gamefisher?



## wahoowad (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi,

A few years back I considered buying a Carolina Skiff J14 but instead went with a pond prowler style BassBaby 8' rotomolded mini-pontoon boat. At the time I was fishing ponds and waters where there was no boat ramp and the small BassBaby was light enough to hand launch from shore. I've now switched to small reservoirs and lakes with decent boat ramps and would like to upgrade to a CS J14 (or even J12) but can't tell from the Carolina Skiff website if they even offer this model anymore. If they do I would probably buy new just so I can get the optional decks. If not I'm also searching craigslist and facebook to see if I can find something near me. 

Are there any other factory models similar to the Carolina Skiff J12/J14? Short, flat-bottomed fiberglass hull hopefully with optional decks so I can configure the way I want? I'll be using it for mostly crappie fishing, sitting or standing on a front deck using a foot controlled trolling motor. Also some bass fishing. 

Finally, might lean towards a J12 or similar size skiff that will fit in my 24x24 garage. Probably buying or modifying the traier with a swingaway tongue that I can fold back to ensure it fits.

Any suggestions as I begin my search?


----------



## wahoowad (Jan 31, 2021)

Oh I mentioned Gamefisher. I know these are old Sears fiberglass boats. Finding one of these in good condition would be nice as they seem to be the right size.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

You can easily fit a 20ft boat in a 24ft garage so I'm not sure why you need a swing tongue.
Yes they still make the J-series, but its become less popular over the years. You can also see if Sundance skiffs are still around, or palm beach skiffs. 
Honestly though, for your fishing I would go aluminum bass boat. Buy it used, fish for a few years, and sell it for nearly the same money, versus buying a new cheap glass boat and losing half its value in 5 years. Plus the aluminum bass boats are already set up with the decks and trolling motor like you want.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Sundance Skiffs are still around, but they have dropped the smaller models. Looks like 20 feet is the starter now. But there are plenty of used ones on the market. An aluminum jon or bass boat is another viable option, as firecat1981 mentioned. Good luck with your search.


----------



## wahoowad (Jan 31, 2021)

I've had aluminum jonboats and other boats before so am pretty sure I want a fiberglass one this time. Just a preference thing.


----------



## Def (Jan 18, 2021)

I just ordered a Rabco Buccaneer 14. It is about as bare bones as you can get. Rabco also makes a 16. You would have to make a trip to Clearwater to pick it up. Life is tough.


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

Look @ the Salt marsh 144. Ive had one for a few years and it’s been great. Not a true flat bottom like the CS,Sundance,Polar,etc but similar price range.


----------



## ShugC (Apr 23, 2016)

I have a j16 that might work for you. pm me if interested.


----------

